# cot lock problems



## kreil45 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have search as best I know how and cant find anything. The cot fastener for the stryker wont lock with out having to pull and/or kick the handle. I cant find anything online that tells me how to adjust, repair, and trouble shoot this issue. So, can someone please help?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2015)

There's a ball/socket type deal on the inside of the ring that locks around the pin on the gurney that causes the mechanism to close. It's on the fixed portion of the ring nearest to the back of the ambulance if that makes any sense. If it isn't being depressed or something is impeding on it the mechanism won't lock as it is supposed to. I'd start there. Might be simply adjusting the horns on the floor where the head of the gurney sits backwards or the mechanism a little bit further forwards if that's the case. 

If crews are routinely slamming the gurney into place it can damage the locking mechanism. 

I'm not sure if I explained that well, it's the middle of the night and I can't sleep. I will take some pictures for you tomorrow once I get to the station.

For now rather than slamming the gurney into place or kicking the handle so it shuts try putting it in position and pulling the gurney backwards towards the rear of the ambulance and that should depress the ball and cause the mechanism to close.


----------



## kreil45 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have done all of that. When I try to lock it in place the little ball goes in. It doesn't go in far enough. I can push the ball in with a screw drive and it locks.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jun 28, 2015)

It probably just needs to be cleaned and lubed.  Do you not have mechanics at your service that take care of maintenance?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 28, 2015)

Underoath87 said:


> It probably just needs to be cleaned and lubed.  Do you not have mechanics at your service that take care of maintenance?



Nope. With 15 full time field employees we do not have the budget for that.

We do have someone that was trained by Stryker to service the cots and locking mechanisms. Usually in the OPs situation a good cleaning is in order and that's that.


----------



## Kevinf (Jun 29, 2015)

Sounds like someone curbed it with a patient loaded and bent the latch from the weight. It may need to be taken off and unbent or replaced if a lubing doesn't do the trick.


----------



## kreil45 (Jul 7, 2015)

Underoath87 said:


> It probably just needs to be cleaned and lubed.  Do you not have mechanics at your service that take care of maintenance?


 Yea, but that's another issue. They are government employees so, its hard to get them to do anything.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2015)

kreil45 said:


> Yea, but that's another issue. They are government employees so, its hard to get them to do anything.


Say what?


----------

